# Oily rags - what now?



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

So I've been a good boy, and I now have a small bucket of water full of oily (linseed and tung) rags and steel wool. Everything I've ever read says this is the right thing to do to avoid spontaneous combustion, but I don't recall anywhere seeing what you do with them afterwards.

So, my question … what do I do with them now?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm not a good boy. I spread out my finish-filled rags on the cement outside until they get hard and throw them in the trash. I never understood the logic of adding water to the mix.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

My approach is to avoid accumulating much oily waste in the first place. When I'm working with oil based materials, I leave the rags, etc in a shaded, dry, place while they dry out. Then, they go into the garbage can. At most I have some odor to deal with, but I've never had anything catch fire.

If you really want to keep it green, get one of the metal cans with a lid that's designed for oily rags. They're designed to eliminate (or at least safely contain) combustion. Your local garbage collector can tell you where you can dispose of the waste.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I do pretty much like Greg does…

I spread them out and just hang them on something… side of a box, edge of bench, etc. ...
... when dry & hard, just throw them into the trash!

All gone!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep. Dry 'em and pitch 'em.
Bill


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have one of those yellow metal lidded cans (about twice the size of a 5 gallon pail), never have found a place to dispose of rags other than directly in the trash. And we are big on recycling here.

They do dry out in the can as well after some time. Don't know how, as it is supposed to be airtight.

I also have never had or heard of any catching fire.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

About 6 years ago I was installing custom cabinetry throughout a very big house. I had all the cabinetry in place and was working on the trim, my contract alone was $200,000 not to mention the wood floors, massive crown and all the other details.
The floor refinishers left their oily rags in a pile on a peice of cardboard. Overnight they ignited and the entire house was gone in the morning. So, now you have proof that it happens. Forget the water, hang each rag individually until it's dry. Then throw it away.


----------



## Oldelm (Jun 11, 2012)

More 2 cents. Put rags with Danish oil outside hanging on a stick spread out to dry. In the shade in the early AM. About 2 in the afternoon the sun got to them and the rags and the stick went up in a blaze. Lessoned learned for me. I soak them in water for a day ring them out dry them out outside and then throw them away. I don't keep anything with wet finish, cardboard etc. inside ever!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I use disposable rags, those "Shop Rags In A Box". I simply spread them out to dry on the racks in my smoker, and burn them when dry.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Whenever I'm done with any oily rags or paper towels that have had ANY flammable liquids on them, I throw them in my woodburner immediately. If there should be a fire, the only things that get burned are the rags. About once a week I'll burn them.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd put them in an airtight container like a paint can (with lid) and wait until your community has a hazardous waste pick up day. If they don't have one of those, usually the city or county will have instructions on where to bring this type of waste.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

As mentioned (more than once) now you let them dry and dispose of them. It does strike me that the water is an extra unneeded step, but certainly doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hang them up and let them dry. Check with your local authorities as to the proper way to dispose of them.
I worked in sales for a cabinet business- factory and custom. The custom shop had to pay so much per pound of rags for disposal.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I hang them on a fence of spread them out to dry on 
a non-flammable surface. You can put a rock on each one
if you want. Usually on a fence they stay put where you
drape them because they stiffen and hold on pretty 
well on their own, but if you get a lot of wind, clamp
them.

Don't make the mistake I once did of using a piece of
mattress foam (or an old sponge) to apply oil based
stain… even if you squeeze them out they will heat
up and turn black… and may burst into flame outright.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I use mine to help start our burn pile or just add to the flames and mayhem.

Mixing oil based with water isn't gonna do much good because they don't mix.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

Seal them in metal paint cans still wet, and take to Hazardous Waste Disposal.

I burn' em, but I am trained in HWD!


----------

